
Steve Jobs' Last Big Project Was The Redesigned iPhone 5 - noinput
http://www.redmondpie.com/steve-jobs-last-big-project-wasnt-the-iphone-4s-it-was-the-redesigned-iphone-5-report/
======
basicxman
Like most articles, can't trust this one at all.

Gruber has some excellent thoughts (with actual reasoning) on this which
contradict much of what this guy and his "source" is saying.

